# Upgrading a vid card for dell dimension 4300



## wo0dle buG (May 19, 2008)

I hope to upgrade the video card it so i can play games like cs source and the new video games that require a good graphix card.

I have a Dell dimension 4300, and might buy a nice new suped up computer but thought i might try a little upgrade while the money saves.

would BFG - NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT OC Graphics Card work for my computer? I am not very computer savvy at all...

I recall doing some research regarding bottle neck limitations with the dell 4300 that upgrading would work to some extent but the motherboard limited something.

I ran Everest and this is what it came up with.

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	HENRY (MA<S NOW)


Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4, 1600 MHz (16 x 100)
Motherboard Name	Dell Dimension 4300
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Brookdale i845
System Memory	512 MB (PC133 SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Phoenix (09/10/01)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	16MB ATI Rage 128 Ultra (16 MB)
3D Accelerator	ATI Rage128 Pro AGP 4x
Monitor	NEC MultiSync LCD1530V [15" LCD] (1X00654IA)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Creative SB Live! Value (CT4780) Sound Card

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(r) 82801BA Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST340016A (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive	Generic USB Flash Disk USB Device (988 MB, USB)
Optical Drive	SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SM-308B (DVD:8x, CD:8x/4x/32x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	38130 MB (16578 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Dell Enhanced QuietKey PS2 with DellTouch
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Network Adapter	Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SpeedBooster (192.168.1.100)
Modem	Conexant HCF V90 56K Data Fax PCI Modem

Peripherals	
Printer	Auto HP LaserJet 1200 Series PCL on D9SSM211
Printer	CAPTURE FAX BVRP
Printer	HP LaserJet 1200 Series PCL (Copy 1)
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801BA ICH2X - USB Controller 1 [C-0]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801BA ICH2X - USB Controller 2 [C-0]
USB Device	USB Mass Storage Device

Any help or suggestions for a graphix card would be greatly appreciated!
I'd be willing to spend 100 to 300 at the very most. then again, any ideas are helpful
buG


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You should just wait and buy the new pc. The one you got isn't really worth the upgrade. I'm pretty sure that what everyone else will say.


----------



## wo0dle buG (May 19, 2008)

Well i was looking at a 3000 dollar Force Recon from vigor gaming
but it will be quite a while before i get the money together for it... so... would the/a card help my performance worthwhile for a quick fix of gaming?

buG


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

3000 dollors? Is it a server? thats very expensive I hope it's somehow better then building it yourself. I hate how companies like voodoo or aleinware overcharge by 60% for their computers.

As for the pc you have now if you really want ot get a video card for it then i would get one of these.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3570073&CatId=2234

Also , 3000 Is really expensive , you should go to our building section and have them put you together one , you could probably save 1000$ or 1500$ on it.


----------

